# goose load question



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Surpisingly My town has a very poor selection of goose loads to purchase. I ended up buying some boxes of 3 1/2 in BB. An ounce and and three eighths made by Fiocchi. I have had luck with these in the past but prefer other brands and BBB. 
Just wondered what others thought of BB for geese..I know lots shoot that load.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Dekes or pass shooting? BB & BBB in 3.5's is pretty heavy over dekes.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I shoot all my geese over dekes. Most all hunters around here use bbb but I know many others that use bb. Just wondered if they've ever noticed much of a difference in the two.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Over dekes,your shot are usually less than 40yds,or should be anyway.You would be amazed what duces will do in 3" loads at this range,maybe use a BB or BBB on the 3rd shot goin away.

My .02


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

I agree, should be less that 40 yds. We just like are geese real dead around here....easy retrieves for the dogs.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

snow said:


> Over dekes,your shot are usually less than 40yds,or should be anyway.You would be amazed what duces will do in 3" loads at this range,maybe use a BB or BBB on the 3rd shot goin away.
> 
> My .02


I second 3" deuces. More pellets equals DEAD geese.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

I use anything from 2's to BBB. Doesn't really make a difference they die either way.


----------



## kberggren (Mar 27, 2006)

mnbirdhunter said:


> I use anything from 2's to BBB. Doesn't really make a difference they die either way.


Most of the time i lead with a 2 and have BBs or BBBs for the last two. Never had any problems with 2s before, and most of the time i just shoot 3" instead of 3 1/2"!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

barebackjack said:


> I second 3" deuces. More pellets equals DEAD geese.


Third for 3" 2's. If you don't believe me, I guess I'll have to show you some day Verg! :wink:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

verg said:


> easy retrieves for the dogs.


thats no fun!

Inside 40 yards there is no reason 3" 2's should not kill effectively, especially before nov rolls around and they get a little tougher.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I reached out 60 yds. with 3" #3's this weekend with out a patternmaster and birds were dead when they hit the ground. 
I usually shoot 3 1/2" expert BB regardless of what I am hunting my gun really likes the winchesters.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I will second the 3.5 inch BB's In the experts. My SBE 2's love them! BB's are the be all around load. and for the money the winchester experts are tuff to beat. if you dont have a selection check or rogerssportinggoods.com free shipping on all ammo. And low prices.


----------



## NDMax (Jul 23, 2008)

[[/quote]

I second 3" deuces. More pellets equals DEAD geese.[/quote]

I would agree. More pellets, better pattern, deader geese !

Pass shooting, or 40 yds plus, you need to bump up the size, AND pattern your gun, AND practice shooting at this distance.

just my $.02.

NDMax


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

thanks for replies!
I have shot quite a few geese with 2's but I prefer the BBB for BB as most guys do around here. 
I do know a guy who kills a lot of geese here and he shoots 2 3/4 1's.
I read an article in mag. about ballistics and they rated BB as the number one goose load. It is good for short or long range...you don't need to put in different shells for distances. I shoot a good number of geese each season, I guess you stick with what you like.
To each their own


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

You getting out this weekend verg?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

yep...you?

I don't have the best field lined up...has about 70 birds in it and they are roosting pretty close. Might be a one and done deal. Better than none I guess.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I'll ride the fence here. 3" Kent Fasteel 1's (1560 fps). Started shooting these a couple of years ago in Sask. It sure was nice to not have to switch shells between flocks of Canadas and snows, 1's were great for all of them. Not to bad on ducks as well unless they are in your face, they get torn up a bit then.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

That load will do fine for geese. Like others early on I shoot 2's or 1's but try amd make the effort of getting my shot pattern on the head and neck of the bird.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

what kind of pattern do those have at longer ranges? I have noticed and been told that the really fast shells lose pattern at long ranges. I really noticed that in the winchester xpert #2. They are 1500+ fps too but at 35 yds or longer they don't have much knock down power which I believe is due to fewer pellets hitting target because of so much pattern dispersal.


----------



## wetspot27 (Jul 16, 2008)

the problem is they are experts they aren't very good shells. those kents will stay together and they shoot hard. I usually shoot bb's but for geese unless I know thy are workin good then I will shoot 2's. still have that bb in for the third shot though.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

verg said:


> yep...you?
> 
> I don't have the best field lined up...has about 70 birds in it and they are roosting pretty close. Might be a one and done deal. Better than none I guess.


Of course! Are you hunting with your little brother in law?


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

no..he never keeps any eye on the birds for me.

A buddy of mine just locked down a pretty good field so my options have opened up.
Good luck!


----------

